# What are the most common cars on your cities streets?



## itsmevishal2k4

Sen said:


> It is the same car. It's called Fit in Japan/Asia/North America, Jazz in Europe, and City in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_City
> 
> Is there hatchback version of City available in India>



i dont think ive seen it in india but then again its amazing how many new things i see evry yr when i go back so maybe ill ask my friend for u

i know that the city is also sold in malaysia maybe they have a hatchback i think i might have read somewhere that they might

the city is a good street racing car from what ive heard


oh and on a side note u know what u said about the buick regal and how its sold as a excelle for chevy and daewoo

is daewoo doing well in the world because i remember in india they had a car, Cielo which was widely used kinda like the city is right now and then they introduced a daewoo Matiz which did ok but was released at the same time as Hyundai Santro and Tata Indica the indica and santro took more of the sales and in a few years daewoo vanished from the scene


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

i think GM has to take more of an interest in India and so does Chrysler 
GM currently has chevy present an dthey have i believe 1 suv and 1 car out and im not sure but maybe they are introducing more :?:


btw there is gonna be an indian suv called the Scorpio thats developed by Mahindra & Mahindra and its gonna its gonna be sold in the US it could possibly be a hybrid of some sort
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/..._rubber_on_US_highways/articleshow/498199.cms

its already being sold in some european countries as the Mahindra Goa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahindra_Scorpio

and ive ridden in it and its hands down the most comfortable ride ive ever been in

mahindra already has a sound foothold in South Africa and Europe and has been in the US since sometime in the 80's i belive as a tractor company


----------



## hetfield85

Malaysia car market is dominated by Proton and Perodua cars


----------



## NerveAgent

In the UK it seems every other car is a Ford Focus or a BMW 3 series


----------



## samsonyuen

London: VW Golf, Renault Clio, Smart, Ford Focus
Toronto: Honda Civic, Toyota Corolla, VW Golf


----------



## spongeg

Canada used to have Daewoo - But i think they are all GM branded now

Canada does not have these Citroen, puegot or Renault

I remember as a kid we had Renaults - cuase that LE CAR was very popular










and there are a few importers who bring in Fiats, Moserratis, alfa romeos but only the high end ones not the everyday ones that they have everywhere else in the world

like these found in other places - wish we had them in Canada

Fiat Croma










fiat Panda










fiat grande punto


----------



## kulani

Most common cars in South Africa, Johannesburg are

- Toyota Mini buses (used as public taxis)
- BMW 1 series and 3 series (made in South Africa and a symbol of status)










- VW citi golf (despite being discontinued all over the world, this legend is still being made in South Africa, so if you need a new one, come over here. Although its going to be right hand drive)

The VWs are for the upwardly mobile youngster in South Africa, a sign of young person who is up and coming 









-


----------



## gladisimo

hey look, an ugly beemer. Anyone agree with me the newest beemer generation cars are a bit of an eyesore?


----------



## kulani

yes, i used to think so too. but i guess the shape has sinked and now looks ok. But i would take the E46 shape anytime.

And this is what those who have made it would drive in South Africa, Range Rover, Mercedes Benz (especially the AMG range) and the powerful BMWs like M3, M5, X5 4.8 is etc. The South Africans are also very brand conscious with their cars. So for example, the women know that you are only driving the BMW 318 as opposed to a BMW 330 etc, lol


























and those who have really arrived


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

*kulani* how do Indian brands stand in S. Africa such as Mahindra's Scorpio


----------



## Taylorhoge

In New York most people own suvs such as Toyotas,Nissans,Fords,Navigtors,BMW X5s,Range Rovers,Lots of towncars and Mercedes S-Class as well as alot of Porches and even some Bentleys.Many BMW 3 searies as well.


----------



## gladisimo

Wow, to make a distinction between a 318 and a 330... how materialistic, lol. 

@Taylor, NYC is HUGE, I would think that cars vary widely from neighborhood to neighborhood. 

For example, my neighborhood there's an omnipresence Camry's, Accord's, MBZ's, BMW's, Lexus's and Acura's. A couple cities away, though, there are older generation Toyota's and Honda's (>10 years) and them some old school Caddy's, etc.


----------



## kulani

The TATA brand launched its lineup a few years ago and seems to be doing well, especially in the pickup and entry level car market mostly due to lower cost. It has since expanded its branch network to the major commercial centers in the country. Mahindra is not doing that well though.


----------



## Sen

kulani said:


> yes, i used to think so too. but i guess the shape has sinked and now looks ok. But i would take the E46 shape anytime.
> 
> And this is what those who have made it would drive in South Africa, Range Rover, Mercedes Benz (especially the AMG range) and the powerful BMWs like M3, M5, X5 4.8 is etc. The South Africans are also very brand conscious with their cars. So for example, the women know that you are only driving the BMW 318 as opposed to a BMW 330 etc, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those who have really arrived


read the thread topic, please.


----------



## kulani

my bad, the top pictures shows the most common cars on the streets, the expensive Lamborghini, Aston Martin and Porche are not as common as BMW, VW, Toyota, Mercedes Benz and Audi. The local car magazine actually has a comment under the pros and cons of the BMW 3 series which says "everybody has one".

It is not uncommon to see 4 BMWs right next to each other in a traffic light.

see this picture to understand how popular BMW is in South Africa


----------



## Parzival

*Sweden:*
Generally Sweden has the most fuel-cost cars in all of Europe. Also most SUV and wagons. Small-size cars is maybe just 20% of the market. 
I will try to rank them:
1. volvo V70
2 Saab 9-5
3. Volvo s80
4. Volvo s60
5. Volvo v40/s40
6. saab 95
7. Chrysler voyager
8.Volkswagen Passat
9. Volkswagen golf
10. Peugeot 307
11. ford focus
12. skoda octavia
13. toyota corolla
14. XC90
15. Hyndai santa fe
16. bmw 3-serie
17. Toyota prius
18. chevrolet minivan
19. bmw 5-serie'
20. Audi a4/a6


Most common: Saab, volvo, toyota, bmw, volkswagen
common: skoda, chrysler, nissan, mazda, peugeuot, audi, ford, honda
almost common: opel, renault, jeep, chevrolet, skoda, seat, mercedez, hyundai, mitsubishi
Not very common: Dodge, citroen, fiat, cadillac, kia, jaguar, infinti, smart, landrover, porsche, alfra romeo, hummer, subaru
almost noone: Ferrari, Aston martin, Ssang yong, Laborghini, buick, pontiac, lada etc

This is basiclly most guesses


----------



## dhuwman

Wow European cars are very stylish (except for VW )


----------



## Parzival

dhuwman said:


> Wow European cars are very stylish (except for VW )


I think american cars are a lot more stylish.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Mercedes, BMWs and Toyotas and Hondas I would say.

Is it just me or is the Jaguar population in Hong Kong declining?


----------



## ckm

In Paris:

Mini (old & new, mainly Cooper, Cooper S and many convertibles)
Smart (Fortwo, many Brabus)
Mercedes A-Class and B-Class
Mercedes E-Class CDI (taxi), S-Class petrol (used by chauffeurs in hotels, most with "HH" German plates).
VW Transporter (Airport bus shuttle)
Renault Twingo & Clio (city cars), Scénic, Vel Satis (official car) and Espace.
Peugeot 107 (city), 407, 607 (official car)
Toyota Aygo, Yaris, RAV4
Nissan Micra

Depending on the quartier, many high-end cars: Porsche 911, Aston Martin, etc. lately I see many Maserati Quattroporte! (I saw 2 crossing in the same street in the 17ème last week, I think there are not many places in the world where that can happen!). Not unusual to cross a Maybach or Phantom or Ferrari in some quartiers. 

What's "almost none" in Paris:

Skôda, SEAT, FIAT, Hyundai, KIA, Ssangyong, Chevrolet-Daewoo, Mazda, Honda, Chrysler, Lexus, big Nissan and Toyota, big non-American SUVs (for instance Porsche Cayenne).


----------



## Gaeus

GreyX said:


> Interesting, Audi sells very well in Europe...beating BMW and Mercedes in many of the markets. Meanwhile, they do poorly in North America (too bad since Audi makes excellent cars.)


the marketing of Audi in U.S is not as good as the BMWs and MBs. For example, if you put Audi TT Convertible, BMW 335Ci Convertible and MB SLK350 Roadster in the same parking spot (they all have the same price so its pretty competitive). Even though Audi TT has better design, Americans will notice the BMW and MB first because of their tags. I think Audi needs to do better in terms of Marketing like the way Nissan did


----------



## michalis

The great majority of the Greek cars are european, japanese and korean, but some american has gained percentage of the market too. The most common ones are the following (including passenger and/or light utility cars).


1)European

Audi A3, Audi A4, Audi A6

VW Polo, VW Golf, VW Passat, VW Bora, VW Beatle

Peugeot 106, Peugeot 206 (+206 cc), Peugeot 306, Peugeot 307, Peugeot 406, Peugeot 407

Citroen Xsara, Citroen Xanthia, Citroen C3, Citroen C5

Fiat Cinquecento, Fiat Seicento, Fiat Bravo, Fiat Brava, Fiat Uno

Mercedes A class, Mercedes C class (C-180, C-200, C230, C250), Mercedes E-class (E-200, E-240), Mercedes CLK, Mercedes SLK

BMW 316, BMW 318, BMW 320, BMW Z3, BMW X3, BMW X5

Renault Clio, Renault Laguna

Skoda Octavia, Skoda Felicia

Porsche Boxster, Porsche Carrera, Porsche Cayenne


2)Japanese/Korean

Toyota Yaris, Toyota Starlet, Toyota Avensis, Toyota Aygo, Toyota Auris, Toyota Prius (hybrid), Toyota Corola, Toyota Celica, Toyota Hiace, Toyota Hilux

Hyundai Tucson, Hyundai Accent, Hyundai Elandra, Hyundai Atos, Hyundai Getz

Nissan Micra, Nissan Almera, Nissan Primera, Nissan Sunny

Subary Impreza


3)American

Hummer

Chrysler

Chevrolet*



*_Not to be confused with GM Daewoo which changed name from Daewoo to Chevrolet a couple of years ago, eg Daewoo Matiz -> Chevrolet Matiz._


----------



## goschio

^
Are you kidding me. There are more Hummers than Fords on greek roads?


----------



## Xusein

*This* car in *this* color.

I swear, I see like 20 of these every day. :scouserd:


----------



## YohIMhER

TenRot said:


> *This* car in *this* color.
> 
> I swear, I see like 20 of these every day. :scouserd:


lol same in the bay area, but prius is catching up on numbers. 
bmw 3 series is a common sight as well, my brother sometimes had hard time finding his car in a garage becuz half of them are blue bmw 3ers.


----------



## Patrick

beta29 said:


> CARS IN GERMANY
> 
> ...


my list is different 

germany, official numbers from www.kba.de

cars in total, january 2007: 46,6 mio.
vw: 9,8 mio.
opel: 6,5 mio.
ford: 4,2 mio.
mercedes: 4,2 mio.
bmw/mini: 3,1 mio.
audi: 2,9 mio.

most foreign cars in germany from each country:
france: renault (2,5 mio.)
uk: mg rover/austin (0,16 mio.)
italy: fiat (1,4 mio.)
japan: toyota (1,4 mio.)
sweden: volvo (0,46 mio.)
spain: seat (0,78 mio.)
south korea: hyundai (0,39 mio.)
czech rep: skoda (0,78 mio.)
usa: chrysler/jeep/dodge (0,23 mio.)


top 3 per segment

mini cars (2,3 mio.):
renault twingo (0,46 mio.)
ford ka (0,30 mio.)
vw lupo (0,25 mio.)

small cars (8,6 mio.):
opel corsa (1,60 mio.)
vw polo (1,57 mio.)
ford fiesta (1,03 mio.)

compact cars (13,0 mio.):
vw golf, jetta (4,31 mio.)
opel astra (2,23 mio.)
ford focus (0,72 mio.)

middle class (9,9 mio.):
bmw 3 (1,59 mio.)
vw passat (1,55 mio.)
audi a4, s4 (1,39 mio.)

upper middle class (3,04 mio.):
mercedes e-klasse (0,96 mio.)
bmw 5 (0,71 mio.)
audi a6, s6 (0,60 mio.)

upper class (275166):
bmw 7 (97425)
mercedes s-klasse (74810)
audi a8, s8 (43127)

jeep, suv etc. (1,2 mio.):
toyota rav4 (110081)
mercedes ml-klasse (91614)
bmw x3 (56118)

sports cars (0,65 mio.):
mercedes slk (145479)
mercedes clk (139700)
porsche 911 (65878)

mini vans (1,3 mio.):
renault scenic (324875)
seat altea (240101)
opel meriva (223244)

vans (1,7 mio.):
opel zafira (403279)
vw touran (303333)
cw sharan (233749)

utilities (1,3 mio.):
vw transporter, caravelle (463516)
renault kangoo (136666)
citroen berlingo (105332)


most common cars top 11 mixed

#1 vw golf, jetta
#2 opel astra
#3 opel corsa
#4 bmw 3er
#5 vw polo
#6 vw passat
#7 audi a4, s4
#8 mercedes c-klasse
#9 ford fiesta
#10 opel vectra
#11 mercedes e-klasse


----------



## gladisimo

YohIMhER said:


> lol same in the bay area, but prius is catching up on numbers.
> bmw 3 series is a common sight as well, my brother sometimes had hard time finding his car in a garage becuz half of them are blue bmw 3ers.


You're forgetting the Toyota Camry and Corolla and Honda Civic, of any generation.

Those, with the Accord, BMW 3s are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## spongeg

this is from an article for 2007 but tracks 2004 sales... fro Canada...

best selling

Number 1 (2004 sales: 61,041) 
*Honda Civic sedan/coupe* ($16,200-$22,500) 

Number 2 (2004 sales: 44,563) 
*Toyota Corolla* ($15,390-$24,185) 

Number 3 (2004 sales: 42,680) 
*Mazda3* ($16,295-$21,485) 

Number 4 and Number 6 (33,724 Sunfire) and (29,229 Cavalier) 2004 sales. 
*Pontiac Sunfire and Chevrolet Cavalier* ($16,230-$22,230) 

Number 5 (2004 sales: 31,252) 
*Toyota Echo* ($12,995-$14,705) 

Number 7 (2004 sales: 28,391) 
*Ford Focus* ($16,795-$22,995) 

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/jc/compact2.htm

The top-selling cars in Canada, in 2006, were recently reported to be: 

Honda Civic 
Mazda3 
Toyota Corolla 
Toyota Yaris 
Chevrolet Cobalt 
Toyota Camry 
Ford Focus 
Pontiac Pursuit 
Toyota Matrix 
Chevrolet Impala 

http://www.kanetix.ca/ic_auto_info_auto_articles_61


----------



## YohIMhER

gladisimo said:


> You're forgetting the Toyota Camry and Corolla and Honda Civic, of any generation.
> 
> Those, with the Accord, BMW 3s are EVERYWHERE.


my bad, i guess when something is everywhere u dont see them anymore.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

in Qatar most cars are toyota land crusiers and hummer H1 & 2 & 3


----------



## doxul

*In ALBANIA the most cars are hybrid :*

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## goschio

^
The last pic is the best.:lol:


----------



## Maldonado

The most common cars here in Brazil are...

VW Gol









Fiat Pálio









Fiat Uno









Chevrolet Celta









Chevrolet Corsa Sedan


----------



## 7t

Since when do they use cyrillic in Albania?:dunno:



doxul said:


>


Just to educate your ignorant brain, Albania has more luxury cars per capita than any country in the region.


----------



## skender

Most common cars in my city Tirana, Albania are.....

One in 4 cars is a Mercedes 250 D










The other cars are mostly luxury like

Audi A6









BMW X5









Audi Q7









then there are all types of other latest mercedes, jaguars, bentlys, GMC's. you see all types of cars. Albanians usually like to drive luxury cars, but most of them are stolen from Germany and other European countries and if you buy one you can't really use it outside Albania which sucks. 
There are people though who buy new cars from dealerships since most companys do have a dealership in Albania Porsche, Mercedes, BMW, Wolswagen, Rolls Royce etc....


----------



## Kapedani

BTW the idiot above has been reported for flaming.


----------



## pt82

Škoda fabia + octavia + superb are most common


























































cant wait to see this one^^


----------



## doxul

*....hei guys don't be mad on me ...*

*... I didn't say all the cars are hybrid , some of them are on gas or diesel like those in the pictures below . My buddy is from Albania, I have the pictures from him. * 

... I don't understand what's the problem with the pictures ??? ...
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
*...just nice retro cars ...*


----------



## Kulleri

doxul said:


> *... I didn't say all the cars are hybrid , some of them are on gas or diesel like those in the pictures below . My buddy is from Albania, I have the pictures from him. *
> 
> wow you're a gay serbian aren't you, in Serbia they still drive old Yugo's that were made 30 years ago. BTW yugo is the worst car ever made.


----------



## Shukie

I swear you can't go 30 seconds on these roads over here without seeing either one of these pass you by, but maybe that's just me:


















Most sold cars first quarter of 2007:

1) Opel Corsa (5.200)
2) Peugeot 207 (4.599)
3) Volkswagen Golf (4.490)
4) Ford Focus (3.670)
5) Volkswagen Polo (3.363) 
6) Peugeot 307 (3.363).


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

In Mexico overall, I guess the most common model is the Nissan Tsuru (3rd-generation Nissan Sentra). As for Mexicali, there are slightly more American cars than Japanese, though the most common model for sure is the Toyota Corolla from any year.


----------



## DzD1358

aamachado said:


> The best place to find data about most best selling cars around the globe is
> 
> http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/
> 
> It has pictures, historical and updated data about the whole world!!


Very nice blog,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Romashka01

*KYIV, Ukraine:*














































^^ Infiniti FX, Audi Q7 and Porsche Cayenne - quite commonly seen in Kyiv













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









^^ Acura, BMW X5, Land Cruiser, Honda CR-V, Nissan Patrol, Chevrolet Aveo, BMW 320i, Mazda CX-7, Audi, VW Touareg, Hummer and other


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Someone would think that Ukraine is richer country than it is actually.


----------



## Romashka01

Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ Someone would think that Ukraine is richer country than it is actually.



why? I do not shown photos of the Lamborghini or other supercars ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwsWa6tk-Is ) , i just shown some cars, which often can be found in Kyiv. BMW or Cayenne in Kyiv it's not considered as exclusive or luxury.


----------



## MajKeR_

But are Cayennes or BMWs as popular outside Kyiv? I don't think so. They're nothing strange in city filled with businessmen, but in Ukraine in general they can be seen as something luxury. And where are normal cars? What for "middle class"? Daewoo/FSO Lanos? In your photos there are a few cars like Vectra, Passat and Mondeo, but no Focuses, Astras, Golfs etc.

And what always fascinates me: why in Ukraine or Russia SUVs are as popular, when even in Poland their amount is pretty small in comparison with general amount of cars? Somebody who want to buy some decent car in Poland is usually interested in something like Audi A6 or Volvo S80, when comparable guy in Ukraine looks for Audi Q7 or Volvo XC90.


----------



## NordikNerd

MajKeR_ said:


> And what always fascinates me: why in Ukraine or Russia SUVs are as popular, when even in Poland their amount is pretty small in comparison with general amount of cars? Somebody who want to buy some decent car in Poland is usually interested in something like Audi A6 or Volvo S80, when comparable guy in Ukraine looks for Audi Q7 or Volvo XC90.


Russia & Ukraine have more potholes and poorer roads, also wider avenues 
and more space. Polish cities have narrower streets, less space.

I recently drove to Lubeck, Germany and discovered that parking space in that city and surroundings was significantly narrower than in swedish cities. Due to population density probably.


----------



## Paperyostrich

I have to admit, where I live Volkswagen Polos and Golfs seem to be very popular cars, Its like every 3rd person owns one


----------



## Romashka01

NordikNerd said:


> Ukraine have more potholes and poorer roads, also wider avenues
> and more space. Polish cities have narrower streets, less space.



you are right




MajKeR_ said:


> But are Cayennes or BMWs as popular outside Kyiv? I don't think so. They're nothing strange in city filled with businessmen, but in Ukraine in general they can be seen as something luxury.


Surely, in small cities it's luxury, but not in all big cities. Probably, in small cities most common cars it's Lada, Chevrolet Aveo and Daewoo.




MajKeR_ said:


> And where are normal cars? What for "middle class"? Daewoo/FSO Lanos? In your photos there are a few cars like Vectra, Passat and Mondeo, but no Focuses, Astras, Golfs etc.


Do you not seen on these pictures of "normal" cars? Normal cars it's Mazda 6, Skoda Octavia, Honda Accord, Hyundai, Toyota Camry, Daewoo Lanos ( look closely at the first and second an image) Chevrolet Lacetti ( pics 3, left, car taxi) Chevrolet Aveo, Daewoo, Mitsubishi Lancer, Lada - these "normal cars" you may see on last pics. 

P.S. Polo or Golfs is not popular in Kyiv or in all Ukraine.


----------



## MRS50

*Australia*

just to name a few...









http://www.carinreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/2012-Mazda3-SP20-SkyActiv-Front-Angle.jpg






















http://www.themotorreport.com.au/co...ado_gxl_roadtest_review_092-4b95f11f55e0c.jpg

































http://www.carsguide.com.au/images/uploads/holden-cruze-recall-w.jpg











http://images.smh.com.au/2010/11/05/2028145/fpv-v-hsv_600a-600x400.jpg











http://www.4yea.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/2011-Holden-Commodore-GTS-E2.jpg


----------



## NordikNerd

I think I saw a 2004- Toyota Camry on the photos from Kiev.

That car is not marketed in Western Europe. Any ideas why?


----------



## Vienna21

NordikNerd said:


> I think I saw a 2004- Toyota Camry on the photos from Kiev.
> 
> That car is not marketed in Western Europe. Any ideas why?


I saw this one recently: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91233185&postcount=412
also from Ukraine.

Sedans are not very popular in Western Europe except for luxury cars, because they are inconvenient. In Eastern Europe or in North America they are very popular. I don't know why. That's why there are strange looking sedan versions of hatchback cars like e.g. the Renault Thalia (Renault Clio) etc.


----------



## Romashka01

Vienna21 said:


> I saw this one recently: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91233185&postcount=412
> also from Ukraine..


this car from my home city Lviv (license plates *BC*, from Kyiv - *AA* ) Toyota Camry is quite popular car in Lviv. 


*and now, more pics from Kyiv... cars near apartment buildings in Obolon district. *


author HAWK, may 15, 2012


----------



## NordikNerd

Same city KIEV, but different cars


----------



## Romashka01

^^ exotic cars :lol:


----------



## Romashka01

actually such old soviet cars - no more than 5% of autopark in Kyiv


----------



## MajKeR_

In Kyiv - keyword...

But no hate from my side  Though I can't understand why so many people want to live in such a horrible apartments... Ukrainian architects have very much to do if they want to become European - but visibly your developers felt in love with that shit, so proverb is actual - demand exists, supply exsists


----------



## Chevy-Man

The Photo talks , you can see a lot of renault and one peugeot 2O6 , photo from oran , algeria


----------



## Romashka01

MajKeR_ said:


> In Kyiv - keyword...
> 
> But no hate from my side  Though I can't understand why so many people want to live in such a horrible apartments... Ukrainian architects have very much to do if they want to become European - but visibly your developers felt in love with that shit, so proverb is actual - demand exists, supply exsists


Because these buildings is better than old grey soviet highrises, where people lived in past.hno:

Also, interior apartments looks much better and modern than exterior. 

Personally i don't like such buildings and many Ukrainians too, :down: but unfortunately no alternative - developers intrested only income, rather no beauty and they quickly build this. :grouphug:

Area in Kyiv is very expensive, :2cents: therefore in the city many tall apartments buildings. Of course, there are districts with elegant 4-5 floor buildings, also there are luxury penthouses and huge mansions, but it's only for millionaires, not for middle class people.


----------



## CHLayson

*12*

HONDA (CITY)


----------



## eusimcity4

Most common cars in Belgrade Serbia-

Yugo koral/zastava (of course)


















Fiat Punto










Fiat Stilo SW


----------



## Manila-X

For Manila, the most common brand is Toyota followed by Nissan.

But the most common car seen in our city's street would be The *Toyota Corolla* and now the Vios version.


----------



## asanchezs

in colombia there are the renault logan








and chevrolet aveo


----------



## Barto_S

Romashka01 said:


> actually such old soviet cars - no more than 5% of autopark in Kyiv


^^ this can be true. I see many cars from Ukraine on Polish roads and many of them are old and in poor condition. This is probably the poorest Ukrainian part of population (5%) traveling to Poland to do shopping cheaper  
nothing but envy you the possession of expensive cars...


----------



## Groningen NL

asanchezs said:


> in colombia there are the renault logan
> 
> and chevrolet aveo


The Renault Logan is sold as Dacia Logan in Europe


----------



## eusimcity4

^^ Dacia was bought from the French right?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Groningen NL said:


> The Renault Logan is sold as Dacia Logan in Europe


In Mexico it was sold as the Nissan Aprio... it seems it wasn't very successful here.


----------



## Groningen NL

eusimcity4 said:


> ^^ Dacia was bought from the French right?


Indeed. Dacia belongs tot Renault. When you look closely at he Dacia badge on the back of the car it actually says something like 'Dacia, by Groupe Renault'.


----------



## asanchezs

in colombia we also have
toyota fortuner








chevrolet d-max


----------



## Vienna21

^^Chevrolet D-Max is Isuzu D-Max in Europe


----------



## asanchezs

Vienna21 said:


> ^^Chevrolet D-Max is Isuzu D-Max in Europe


some car on europe have different names in europe like the dacia/renault logan or the dacia/renault sandero
photo of the renault sandero


----------



## Manila-X

It's cool there is Toyota Fortuner in Colombia. I first thought this is only marketed within South East Asia.

Fortuner is popular in The Philippines, the fact it put out Ford's Philippine operations out of business.


----------



## Dahlis

In Sweden its still the Volvo V70 and it will be forever.


----------



## NordikNerd

Dahlis said:


> In Sweden its still the Volvo V70 and it will be forever.


Really ?


----------



## Motul

How do the swedes feel about Volvo being sold to a Chinese firm?


----------



## Sahelanthropus

These are everywhere!


----------



## NordikNerd

Motul said:


> How do the swedes feel about Volvo being sold to a Chinese firm?


Nothing, the chinese have the money,the market, the workforce, the factories but they lack ideas and experience how to manufacture a good quality car.

The concept, innovations, design and ideas about how the car is put together will always be swedish. The material, assembly and the parts is a highly international matter.

Actually most electronic parts of the vehicle come from other international companies like BOSCH. Some Volvos like the 760 had an V6 engine from Renault. The diesel 240 had a VW engine. So Volvo is not as swedish as you might think.


----------



## Dahlis

Motul said:


> How do the swedes feel about Volvo being sold to a Chinese firm?


It used to be owned by americans without money and now its owned by chinese with money. 

I hope they renew their styling soon, new volvos have lost their uniquieness.


----------



## Dahlis

NordikNerd said:


> Really ?


Yes unless they change the name on the largest volvo estate.


----------



## Halfpipesaur

^^ Volvo naming system is a mess. Current generation V70 is estate version of S80 , while the previous one was based on a smaller S60. New S60 wagon is called V60, so maybe V70 will be replaced by V80 soon.


----------

